# Natural Odor Eliminator Spray



## angelz921 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had a friend recently ask about an all natural room spray, something that will eliminate odors. 

I'm not really sure where to start, any pointers would be great.

I have found that some people use Ethanol or even White Vinegar.


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 5, 2012)

A recipe I often use:  

1/2 cup distilled water
1/2 cup vinegar
8 drops lavender oil
4 drops bergamot oil
4 drops clove oil
2 drops oil of peppermint
(all mixed together in a spray bottle. Shake well before each use. You can substitute/add other essential oils as well - adapt this recipe to your own preferences)


----------



## Genny (Jun 5, 2012)

Make sure that if you're using a spray with water in it, you're going to want to add a preservative.  Don't want to be spraying mold or other nasties around your room, too.  Vinegar can grow mold in it.  I did an experiment a year ago after someone said that vinegar would preserve water based products.  I put water and vinegar in a clear clean bottle and left it sitting with a cover on it (not air tight) and after 3 weeks there was mold starting to grow in it.  Eww!


----------

